# Chinese Pilot Watch,Anybody Know What Movement



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Recent arrival.Chinese 44mm Pilot watch,looks o.k,great lume,useless movement!losing 1/2hour a day! Anybody know or guess what type of movement,is it repairable,is it worth it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You could send it to Steve Burrage for him to check out Andy, he`d let you know if it was possible to sort out & he wouldn`t charge a lot to do if it was :wink2:


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

I need to go see Steve anyway Mach,ive got a Seamaster that urgently needs his attention.I dont really want to embarass myself or him if the movement in the pilot is a piece of junk.

Thanks for the advice :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

"Jap movement"... maybe a Miyota? :dntknw:

It's a great looking watch though, it would be a shame to throw it away...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ANDI said:


> I need to go see Steve anyway Mach,ive got a Seamaster that urgently needs his attention.I dont really want to embarass myself or him if the movement in the pilot is a piece of junk.
> 
> Thanks for the advice :thumbsup:


Trust me Andy, in my experience Steve isn`t in the slightest bit judgemental about these things :wink2:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

I guess it could be Chinese but it doesn't look like any Chinese movement I'm familiar with. The closest to it I know might be this Nanning belonging to an Atron owned by WUS's Alpha_Getty...his photo (but the finishing of the two don't seem similar).


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Can't you adjust it yourself - perhaps just poke that pink think that looks like a distorted vagina? (I could be wrong, though! However, doing it did work for my Chinese movement watch and I got it to within 10s a day.)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

shadowninja said:


> Can't you adjust it yourself - perhaps just poke that pink think that looks like a distorted vagina? (I could be wrong, though! However, doing it did work for my Chinese movement watch and I got it to within 10s a day.)


You want to poke what??... :rofl2: :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you adjust it yourself - perhaps just poke that pink think that looks like a distorted vagina? (I could be wrong, though! However, doing it did work for my Chinese movement watch and I got it to within 10s a day.)
> ...


lol......................... :thumbup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> "Jap movement"... maybe a Miyota? :dntknw:
> 
> It's a great looking watch though, it would be a shame to throw it away...


i also quite like that to good to chuck away.

bowie


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like the regulating arm B is too close to the studding point of the balance spring A you need to move the regulating arm B the direction of the white arrow this will make the watch gain time ..........GOOD LUCK........


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dusty said:


> Looks like the regulating arm B is too close to the studding point of the balance spring A you need to move the regulating arm B the direction of the white arrow this will make the watch gain time ..........GOOD LUCK........


I doubt it will make any good on this case... it's loosing 30 minutes a day!

How much can you compensate by simply regulating a watch? I have a notion that it doesn't go beyond 3 or 4 minutes a day. Don't know if I'm right...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the regulating arm B is too close to the studding point of the balance spring A you need to move the regulating arm B the direction of the white arrow this will make the watch gain time ..........GOOD LUCK........
> ...


I think it's worth a go... I have an Alpha that was gaining/losing (can't remember!) 10mins+ a day. One big tweak on the regulator and I got lucky: it's now virtually spot on!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I think it's worth a go... I have an Alpha that was gaining/losing (can't remember!) 10mins+ a day. One big tweak on the regulator and I got lucky: it's now virtually spot on!


Well, that's helpful! So how much is the compensation you could usually expect from using the regulator? 10 or 15 minutes? More? Less?

The only time I've used it was with this Poljot which was gaining almost 5 minutes a day.










It's now gaining less than a minutes (I really don't know, probably around 30 seconds which is fine by me). I moved it almost all the way down so that's probably where my notion comes from that the regulator can't compensate as much as 30 minutes.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's worth a go... I have an Alpha that was gaining/losing (can't remember!) 10mins+ a day. One big tweak on the regulator and I got lucky: it's now virtually spot on!
> ...


I thought that and had read that it was only for small adjustments... But thought I'd give it a try as I had nothing to lose.









Edit: love the big Poljot. If you get fed up of its *terrible* timekeeping, let me know :hypocrite:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I thought that and had read that it was only for small adjustments... But thought I'd give it a try as I had nothing to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's good you posted that, I read the same thing (and tried it) so it would be an option I wouldn't consider until now.

And the Poljot... nha!! It's a lovely UFO thing, it will stay landed right here  btw, it looks like a cracked crystal in that photo but it's probably lint..


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Dusty said:


> Looks like the regulating arm B is too close to the studding point of the balance spring A you need to move the regulating arm B the direction of the white arrow this will make the watch gain time ..........GOOD LUCK........


 Thanks for all your help guys :thumbsup: Dusty the movement in my watch is identical to this,ive made the adjustment you advise and (so far)the watch is now keeping excellent time.

CHEERS :clapping:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ANDI said:


> Thanks for all your help guys :thumbsup: Dusty the movement in my watch is identical to this,ive made the adjustment you advise and (so far)the watch is now keeping excellent time.
> 
> CHEERS :clapping:


It is?? :shocking: Well, that's great!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

ANDI said:


> Recent arrival.Chinese 44mm Pilot watch,looks o.k,great lume,useless movement!losing 1/2hour a day! Anybody know or guess what type of movement,is it repairable,is it worth it?


It looks like a DG28 to me. As others have said, it may just need adjusting.

"Is it repairable?" Every modern mechanical movement is repairable. Nobody makes the disposable sort any more.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BTW, may I ask where these watches come from?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> BTW, may I ask where these watches come from?


Sure Renato ...You can ASK.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

ANDI said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the regulating arm B is too close to the studding point of the balance spring A you need to move the regulating arm B the direction of the white arrow this will make the watch gain time ..........GOOD LUCK........
> ...


This is your picture !!!! just put some arrows on it for you in photoshop glad to here its behaving its self now :thumbsup:


----------

